# Luftkanal und Cpu



## LexusTheSecond (4. Oktober 2004)

Guten Abend ersmal.
Ich möchte micht jetzt nicht als Computerneuling outen denn ich Arbeite seit schon gut 6 Jahren mit den PC doch eins hat mich geradeeben stutzig gemacht.
Es gibt ja sogenannte *CPU Lufkanäle* die man auf der einen Seite am Lüfter des CPU's befestigt und die andere Seite an den Lüftungsgitter des Gehäuses schraubst. 
Soweit so gut.
Im Prospekt steht aber :
Zwangsweise saugen CPU Lüfter die Warmluft aus den Gehäuse an. Die Lauft außerhalb des Gehäuses ist erheblich kühler. ....Dadurch Atmet Ihr CPU die Frischluft von daraußen....

Jetzt kommt meine Frage.
Mein CPU Kühler saugt seine Luft von unten durch den Kühlkörper und pustet die heiße Luft durchs Gehäuse. Wie soll denn dieser Lufkanal die Frischluft von draußen reinbringen wenn mein Lüfter die heiße Luft durch diesen nach draußen Puste?    

Ich hoffe mal man kann mein Problem einegermaßen erkennen aus meinen zusammengetexten Text.

 :suspekt:


----------



## Erpel (5. Oktober 2004)

Eigentlich sollte der Lüfter die kalte Luft von Draußen ansaugen und auf den Kühlkörper blasen.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (5. Oktober 2004)

Wirklich
Meiner zieht die Luft wiegesagt durch den Kühlkörper.
Kann man den Lüfter evtl. umpolen?


----------



## hela (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
das ist natürlich großer Mist weil es auch die Lebensdauer deines Lüfters beeinträchtigt, wenn er heiße Luft zieht. Elektrisch umpolen kannst du ihn wahrscheinlich nicht (ich wäre da vorsichtig), aber vielleicht kannst du ihn einfach (mechanisch) umdrehen? Bei den meisten Lüftern, die ich kenne, geht das.


----------



## jf-flasher (11. Oktober 2004)

hmm, mich wundert das deine CPU noch lebt, wenn mein Lüfter falsch drauf wäre, hätte ich nach 5 Min. - 10 Min. schon die erste abschaltung meines Prozessors. 
Aber naja es gibt immer wieder Ausnahmen, versuche ihn (mechanisch) umzudrehen, bevor du dies tust sehe mal in deiner beschreibung deines CPU-Lüfters nach.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Oktober 2004)

Also die meisten Boxed Kühler die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, haben die heisse Luft von der CPU weggesaugt.

Aber selbst da wäre das rohr ja eine verbesserung weil die Heisse luft direkt aus dem Case befördert wird und sich nicht im Innerem aufstauen kann 
Und ein neuer lüfter der statt heise luft ansaugen die kalte auf den Kühler bläst kostet ja auch nicht Welt.
Normalerweise sollte jedoch das einfach umdrehen des Lüfters schon reichen

Ich halte übrigens von diesen Rohren persönlich nicht ganz so viel, lieber 2 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter die mächtigen Durchzug im Gehäuse schaffen, da profitieren auch deine Festplatten ,de Ram und die Grafikkarte ein wenig davon


----------



## LexusTheSecond (11. Oktober 2004)

Ihr habt recht. Ich habe jetzt meinen Lüfter umgedreht. (Sieht zwar jetzt komisch aus, da die LED's jetzt den Kühlkörper beleuchten, aber diesen Effekt haben wohl nicht so viele Leute  ).
Das mit den mehr Gehäuselüfter geht leider nicht, da ich schon drei Ghäuselüfter, einen Festplattenlüfter, Grafikkartenlüfter und einen kleinen Lüfter für meine beiden Speicher. (In meinen Gehäuse herscht wohl schon eine Orcan  )


----------



## alois (11. Oktober 2004)

*wunder* Was ist das für ein CPU-Kühler bitteschön?
Und wer kommt bitte auf die Idee den Lüfter umzupolen auf dass er dann andersrum läuft?  Schwachsinn ^^


----------

